# Late grouse



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

With rifle season over and no snow on the ground I set out yesterday to try some late grouse season hunting. I went to locations where I find them during the earlier season and during my ten mile walk I only flusher one. I was in a verity of terrains including oak ridges, low land floorings, cedar swamps and new/mature popular stands. The one I flushed was in some thick thorny brush that I tried to follow but took too many punctures. My question is, without a dog, where's the best location to find these late grouse?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm still out deer hunting everyday since its muzzleloader season. The grouse are out picking through small green openings. I see grouse nearly everyday in or near clover or brassica food plots. I had 5 feeding in front of me yesterday.


----------

